# cleaning exteriors



## mooney (Mar 23, 2011)

How do I clean dust and webs off a lead exterior without power washing? I plan on hand scraping following RRP rule but want to try to avoid the water containment. Can I do a low pressure wash (garden hose w/nozzel) if I dont disturb the paint?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Use chems and a low pressure nozzle and you won't disturb the paint (chipping)

I would think any water you use is going to be potentially contaminated via oxidation rinsing off.

Note: i am not RRP certified so do not take my words as gospel.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

RRP does not address wastewater/pressure washing directly. It mostly defers to local wastewater rules, one of the biggest complaints!

From the EPA Site



> How do RRP requirements apply to pressure washing? What containment and other preparation are required?
> 
> Pressure washing is not a prohibited practice under the RRP Rule. Pressure washing is subject to the same containment requirements as other permissible work practices. Before beginning the renovation, the firm must isolate the work area so that no dust or debris (including in the waste water) leaves the work area while the renovation is being performed. In addition, the firm must maintain the integrity of the containment by ensuring that any plastic or other impermeable materials are not torn or displaced and taking any other steps necessary to ensure that no dust or debris leaves the work area while the renovation is being performed. The firm must also ensure that containment is installed in such a manner that it does not interfere with occupant and worker egress in an emergency. In addition, it is important to properly dispose of waste water used during pressure washing. Check with your local water treatment authority for more information.


Some have created berms to divert water to a holding area then filter it and dispose of. Seems like overkill to me. Check your local ordinances.

I think it is Aaron?, one of our members has discussed using a bucket and sponge.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

mooney said:


> How do I clean dust and webs off a lead exterior without power washing? I plan on hand scraping following RRP rule but want to try to avoid the water containment. Can I do a low pressure wash (garden hose w/nozzel) if I dont disturb the paint?


I have a similar question. In the past I have always scraped and sanded, and then washed the surface with TSP and bleach or X-14. This addresses not only the sanding dust but also the mold and mildew that is such an issue in New England. If I remember my RRP class correctly, they want you to HEPA vac the surface to remove dust, but I'm not sure about washing to remove mildew, etc. If I vac the surface first would I be okay to wash???? Btw, I find you can actually move pretty quickly with a siding brush on an extension pole and a 5gal. bucket of TSP/bleach solution.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

You aren't allowed to pressure wash exteriors with lead paint. I don't know why they don't just state it like that...instead, they say it in a round-about way....."You can pressure wash if you catch every drop of water and filter it, which is impossible"

Just had an employee hand-wash 2100 sf of clapboard siding, single-story. Lead paint.

House was filthy with lots of growth. It took 8 labor hours and came out perfectly clean.

We used 2 chemical sprayers: 1 with 30 second house cleaner and one with plain water. Sprayed on the chemical, wiped it by hand, then sprayed on the rinse water, then wiped it again. It sounds like no one would be able to afford it, but on this house it's about a 30% increase in price on the washing, which isn't terrible. 

We of course threw all the rags away at the end, as required.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Just had an employee hand-wash 2100 sf of clapboard siding, single-story. Lead paint.


_Just trying to gain a little more knowledge._

Was it 8 hours total man hours? In other words, was it just one employee and you (or someone else) didn't help?

Was it brick/siding or just siding?

Did you also do the eaves and other areas, in this 8 hour period?

Thanks for any help,


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

just have the owner rinse with a hose, then you dont have to worry about it.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Dean CRCNA said:


> _Just trying to gain a little more knowledge._
> 
> Was it 8 hours total man hours? In other words, was it just one employee and you (or someone else) didn't help?
> 
> ...


The siding was smooth cedar shakes. The soffits were 12 inch and covered with plywood (no joists to wash around). We washed everything, including doors and windows (mine as well, everything is required to be dust-free and it only takes a minute. We used vinegar on the windows).

Total labor hours were 8. He didn't truck it or anything, just steady washing for 8 hours. 

This was a super-easy house to wash by hand, but what I learned is that washing a house by hand is feasible. However, I'll continue to estimate for it taking 75-100% longer than pressure washing.


(I use "labor hours" as opposed to "man hours" because I occasionally employ a woman and because I'm a mad-crazed PC ultra-liberal feminist pinko yada yada).


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> The siding was smooth cedar shakes. The soffits were 12 inch and covered with plywood (no joists to wash around). We washed everything, including doors and windows (mine as well, everything is required to be dust-free and it only takes a minute. We used vinegar on the windows).
> 
> Total labor hours were 8. He didn't truck it or anything, just steady washing for 8 hours.
> 
> ...


Thank you very very much!


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> The siding was smooth cedar shakes. The soffits were 12 inch and covered with plywood (no joists to wash around). We washed everything, including doors and windows (mine as well, everything is required to be dust-free and it only takes a minute. We used vinegar on the windows).
> 
> Total labor hours were 8. He didn't truck it or anything, just steady washing for 8 hours.
> 
> ...


 Are "labor hours" cheaper than MANhours?:jester:


----------

